
Computer Bowl I (1988) - duck
http://www.archive.org/details/episode_602
======
duck
For the other videos check out this index: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/tcmwebpa...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/tcmwebpage/computerbowl.html)

